# Giants Among Us: Morgan Aste



## Concreteguy (Mar 30, 2018)

[ame]https://youtu.be/gngJEbJM9zU[/ame]


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 30, 2018)

Good LORD!! haha


----------



## squatster (Mar 30, 2018)

Great genetics 
Just amagine what he could actually do


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 31, 2018)

I meet him at the Olympia in 2015 and stood next to him for a picture and I’m 240-250lbs fairly lean at 6ft tall and this guy made me look like a small child next to him....what blew me away is his overall size and structure is so big compared to top pros even. I wonder how big he would be naturally without ever lifting?


----------



## striffe (Mar 31, 2018)

Freaky size. The 4:00 mark and the look on the other competitors face sums things up


----------



## Viking (Mar 31, 2018)

Does anyone know when this guy is going to compete next?


----------



## SURGE (Apr 1, 2018)

This guy is a monster. I love seeing guys like this. Phil Heath may look better on stage but stood next to this guy in the gym I know who I would rather look like. I am curious how big this guy was before the drugs.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 1, 2018)

This guy is a BEAST! Look forward to see his progress.


----------



## odin (Apr 3, 2018)

I never hear about this guy but he is so impressive. He is 34 years old. Perhaps he will go the movie route like Martyn Ford.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2018)

His traps from the back are out of this world.


----------



## Victory (Apr 24, 2018)

striffe said:


> Freaky size. The 4:00 mark and the look on the other competitors face sums things up



Just seen this vid now and I noticed that as well. This guy must be crazy impressive in real life.


----------

